# 2000 Mountain Aire FOR SALE CHEAP



## Don (Jan 19, 2002)

I have a 2000 Mountain Aire for sale, made by Newmar, model 4093.
Spartan Chassis Cummins 350hp. The coach is in excellent condition and has 8900 miles on it.
This motor home is loaded
Satellite TV
Microwave/convection
Booth in lieu of table and chairs
enclosed stool
2 20" tv's
7000watt diesel generator
Color of interior:  burgundy/tan
solid oak cabinets
oodles of storage
dry bar
private owner selling for: $155,000
email for more details:  DWKJR57@aol.com


----------



## fjohn56 (Apr 14, 2002)

2000 Mountain Aire FOR SALE CHEAP

UH, why are you selling it after 2 yrs.?
and for only 155K?

Edited by - fjohn56 on Apr 14 2002  2:34:19 PM


----------

